# Sci Fi..



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I enjoy anything that's Sci Fi orienteted so here's a few upcoming films that may be worth a look..

Super 8 





Cowboys & Aliens 





Rise of the planet of the apes 





Real Steel




X-Men first class 
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi168926489/


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice to see more than the super 8 teaser from months and months ago.
Planet of the apes i caught the reveal on the day and love the angle they are taking with it just makes me think of the batman character though.
Cowboys and aliens has taken nearly a year to come out.
Did know about real steel but i just keep seeing the knock there block off boxing game of my youth...:lol:
X-men first class hope its better than last few im a bit sceptical on the x-men as i read them all for decades the comic addiction. Im weened off now...:lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I've read a review somewhere of the X-men, from what I can remember it's supposedly a far better film than the previous films.

Super 8, looks as if it'll be pretty good, if for no other reason than Steven Spielberg has had a hand in it.

Real Steel looks like it's special effects over substance, which seems the way a lot of Sci Fi stuff goes unfortunately. 

Cowboys & Aliens, not really sure there apart from it's go some decent actors in it..

As it's Sci-Fi, I won't be able to help myself I'll watch em all eventually.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Love sci fi. That cowboys & aliens has taken so long to come out as someone has mentioned!

Rise of the Planet of the Apes sounds a good film but I think the critics in the US have said the storyline isnt that good.

Im not a X Men fan tbh.

Not heard about the others.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not that keen on Daniel Craig, but, you know, I am really beginning to think Cowboys & Aliens is going to be a must-see...

Can't say I am feeling anything for Rise of the Planet of the Apes though, but that's probably due to the last one they tried being an utter trainwreck.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anybody watching Falling Skies?
Up to episode 4 and the jury is still out!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like falling skys even if they seem to miss obvious things


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

handicap7 said:


> Anybody watching Falling Skies?
> Up to episode 4 and the jury is still out!!


Yeah watched it last night. Strange they only did a 1 hour opening episode considering they spent the last couple of weeks plugging it like mad!

Didnt explain how or when the aliens came, whether the military might was brought to bear on them or not. Just went straight into the rebels fighting.

Probably stick with it to see how it develops but last night was abig disappointment imo.

On what I've seen so far, I think this one could struggle to see a second series.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

handicap7 said:


> Anybody watching Falling Skies?
> Up to episode 4 and the jury is still out!!


Just watched falling skies, should have been a double bill first episode IMO but I enjoyed it, like the actors in the main roles, liked how they set up the human angle and the community. Especially the skateboarding bit at the end.

The concept seems a bit like tripods from the 1980's, aliens enslaving mankind, destroying technology and reliant on being in machines, I'd imagine the harness kiddies will be their workers, owner if the skaters are too. Maybe they will rebel.

Who knows?!. The only variation on the concept is the "skaters".

A good effort and now V is off season it's a great fill in, then we have TWD back on screen soon thanks to FX too, I'm already AG issue 86 of the comic 

Now, anyone watch the last Caprica, not the best cgi but a nice wrap up into the rise of the Cylons. Loved the bit where they took out the terrorists and irony of the memorial to them was a nice touch.

Oh and I think the rise of the planet of the apes looks awesome, not that I didn't secretly enjoy the Mark Walberg film too ...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

centenary said:


> Yeah watched it last night. Strange they only did a 1 hour opening episode considering they spent the last couple of weeks plugging it like mad!
> 
> Didnt explain how or when the aliens came, whether the military might was brought to bear on them or not. Just went straight into the rebels fighting.
> 
> ...


There was a kids narrative at the title sequence told through children's drawings of how they invaded, taking out the military bases ships and ships from space, then some sort of light that took out all tech, then the destroyed all the city's, all from space and before even landing.

Then the dropped land based troops and from what I understood in the military briefing then the motherships all left.

Potentially they are seeding planets with there kind?.

Agree it should have been a double bill, the recession really Olaf ya havoc with sci fi that does not grab from day 1 sadly, caprice was lucky to get a budget restricted second series just to complete the prequel story and poor old out casts was too slow and got strangled by it's own parents (the beeb) just snit was getting deep and interesting.

Hope falling sky's hangs in, I miss galactica, 80's and 00's, but most of all I miss the 90's, the decade of sci fi, x files, dark sky's, star treks aplenty, star gates, Babylon 5 and many more, at the time the cgi was awesome.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> There was a kids narrative at the title sequence told through children's drawings of how they invaded, taking out the military bases ships and ships from space, then some sort of light that took out all tech, then the destroyed all the city's, all from space and before even landing.
> 
> Then the dropped land based troops and from what I understood in the military briefing then the motherships all left.
> 
> ...


Cheers bud. The missus was yapping when it started so I missed the intro!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

centenary said:


> Cheers bud. The missus was yapping when it started so I missed the intro!


LOL, I know that feeling!!. Was a very clever way of doing it, quite moving, especially as it linked into the teacher review out history teacher come hero's son about how his mum died going put for food and hisnbrother Ben was taken. What got me was when the teacher said, butnyourndad and big brother are ok, and he said "they were this morning, but I don't know about now".

I think the shown will feature a lotnon the stress of the way theynare surviving andmthe effect on all ages, especially the children.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowboys and aliens has jumped on the craze of the last few years of what is refered to as weird westerns with demons etc in the wild west setting.
I know wild west came out years ago but steam punk which was its base had been out years before.

Love film is a great way of watching very cheaply...:lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll watch anything Sci-fi, but so far I'm a bit underwhelmed by "Falling Skies" very predictable and it's treading a well trodden path. I'll stick with it for a episode or two untill it's found it's feet.

It's not Sci-Fi but the new series on Atlantic "Carnivale" has been really good so far. It's a good vs evil theme, has a dark brooding feel and the plot keeps you guessing, worth a try.

Not watched the last episode of Caprica yet, think it was panned by critics which lead to it being wrapped up, but I thought it was not so bad.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

super 8 looks like it will be really good (I'm a J.J.Abrams fan), haven't seen Falling Skies yet but I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I think super 8 looks good too.

Not exactly Sci-fi but one of the things I've enjoyed watching recently has been "Game of Thrones" on Sky.

I expected it to be the usual "Zena warrior princess" rubbish but it been really very good. Very dark and brooding, with a twisting and intricate plot. First series has now finished, but I look forwards to the second.

"Carnivale" has started up, and that worth a look too.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> super 8 looks like it will be really good (I'm a J.J.Abrams fan), haven't seen Falling Skies yet but I think I'll give it a go.


Just watched the first 5 episodes of Falling Skies in one go and I think its really good, the effects are pretty good (better than some blockbuster films), the action scenes are tense and the characters likable, the script is fairly strong there's a good balance between action and drama, some of the acting could be a little better but its not bad. The fact it's 8 episodes long helps to because you don't have to stick with it forever and when It's finished I can watch it again without having to trawl through 24 episodes and if you missed it completely and want to try it you could watch it from start to finish in the space of a couple days easily. Just got an HD copy of episode 6 (it's better in HD) and can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like it too.

Cowboys and aliens looks fun.

Always thought a film of Romans v zombies or Romans v aliens would be interesting.

Think a chapter of how to survive a zombie attack covered that


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Seams a little bit of a dearth in Sci-Fi TV to watch at the moment, but just came across this. Terra Nova, a new series starting on Sky 1, shortly. Might be worth a look.

http://sky1.sky.com/steven-spielbergs-terra-nova-exclusive-to-sky1-hd

Little snippet here..


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Seams a little bit of a dearth in Sci-Fi TV to watch at the moment, but just came across this. Terra Nova, a new series starting on Sky 1, shortly. Might be worth a look.
> 
> http://sky1.sky.com/steven-spielbergs-terra-nova-exclusive-to-sky1-hd
> 
> ...


Terra Nova looks really good, I've just set the Sky+ to record it as it starts next monday with a double episode. It looks more like a movie than a TV series.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Seams a little bit of a dearth in Sci-Fi TV to watch at the moment, but just came across this. Terra Nova, a new series starting on Sky 1, shortly. Might be worth a look.
> 
> http://sky1.sky.com/steven-spielbergs-terra-nova-exclusive-to-sky1-hd
> 
> ...


Looking forward (or should that be back!?) to this!

Just hope the american demographs hold up so it gets more than one freaking season!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I was very impressed with the pilot of Terra Nova, it'll be interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure about Terra Nova, the entire concept is based on the premise that we've ruined earth in 2149 so are going back to 85m BC to start again, potentially destroying earth earlier in history instead, wiping out lots of wildlife to allow us to safely exist, ie the bulk of the carnivorous dinosaurs no doubt and potentially endangering our very evolution due through no doubt some kind of Emmet Brown/Doctor who type paradox. 

And let's not forget the lack of forward thinking, there's a massive extinction event coming in 65MBC when a huge asteroid destroys most of life on earth.

Or are they assuming mankind would be extinct evolved being being affected or just left for pastures new by then anyway ???


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Not sure about Terra Nova, the entire concept is based on the premise that we've ruined earth in 2149 so are going back to 85m BC to start again, potentially destroying earth earlier in history instead, wiping out lots of wildlife to allow us to safely exist, ie the bulk of the carnivorous dinosaurs no doubt and potentially endangering our very evolution due through no doubt some kind of Emmet Brown/Doctor who type paradox.
> 
> And let's not forget the lack of forward thinking, there's a massive extinction event coming in 65MBC when a huge asteroid destroys most of life on earth.
> 
> Or are they assuming mankind would be extinct evolved being being affected or just left for pastures new by then anyway ???


I'm not overly struck by Terra Nova it's like someone read 2000AD/Judge Dread in the 70's/80's and turned Dino hunter into a program and as for the whole earth destruction thing they say in episode two that it's a whole different timeline which they established by sending back a probe that never turned up in the future thus giving it a way around the paradox scenario ,I like the way it looks they have re-used the Jurassic Park set


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

ivor said:


> I'm not overly struck by Terra Nova it's like someone read 2000AD/Judge Dread in the 70's/80's and turned Dino hunter into a program and as for the whole earth destruction thing they say in episode two that it's a whole different timeline which they established by sending back a probe that never turned up in the future thus giving it a way around the paradox scenario ,I like the way it looks they have re-used the Jurassic Park set


Aha that clears it up them, at least they'll only affect the evolution of another timelines humanity, that's ok then


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Thought I'd dig this thread up for the Falling Skies fans.






Roll on June 17th, can't help thinking this is going to be epic.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Terra Novas been cancelled. I was enjoying it too


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I gave up on Terra Nova after about 10 episodes, I just didn't seem to connect with it, now it's been cancelled I may watch it again as I wasn't that far off finishing it.

There's more Falling Skies stuff where that preview came from, there's the season 2 promo's here, some recaps here, and if you're prepared to look there's some behind the scenes stuff recorded by fans who visited the set and got to hang out with the cast and crew.


----------



## jase the last (Apr 4, 2012)

I was enjoying terra nova, looking forward to falling skies. As for movies Battleship and prometheus seam to be worth a look.


----------

